# How many still practice the original coordination drills?



## D.Cobb (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *We can't control the winds...  *



You wanna bet?   :fart: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
--Dave


----------



## Kirk (May 5, 2002)

Not sure what they are.  If we do them in my school, then I 
haven't heard them refered to as a coordination drill.  That being
said, my coordination could use some work, so clue me in!


----------



## Kirk (May 6, 2002)

At the Huk's seminar a week ago, he had us doing basic blocks 
of the star blocking set ... he said to alternate hands each time.
He called up a block, (Upper, Outer, Inner, Downward) and we
were expected to do them quickly.  It was VERY humbling.  I've
been taking a strong pride in performing techs as strictly as 
possible.  The guys who I felt did techs on the sloppy end, were
able to just pop those blocks out, where as I kept screwing up!


----------



## AvPKenpo (May 6, 2002)

We still have the test requirement of all the coordination Drills.
Michael


----------



## Klondike93 (May 5, 2002)

Are cordination set, finger set and kicking set part of these or something else all together?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

Orange thru Green

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

rr        ll       rl        lr

Inward
Vertical outward
Extended outward
Upward
downward

creates 100 permutations
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

or bring red and green socks and gloves to class.... Red for the right hand and foot Green for the Left hand and foot.  Class remindes you of the Cat in the Hat but it works!
:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

NO........ but damn'd entertaining!!

  :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Are cordination set, finger set and kicking set part of these or something else all together?
> 
> :asian: *



Are all different drills...... however the development of Coordination is the the same intent.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*I definately forget past the blocks and how they were to be done?
> Salute,
> Jason Farnsworth *



ok  there are several hand options........

either  R ight  hand then  R ight hand again
or
L eft hand then L eft hand again
or
R ight hand then L eft hand
or 
L eft hand then  R ight

pick one......... 
then
add any of the blocking possibilities....... such as....

lets  choose........ R  -  L
then the blocks....... Inward ......... Vertical Outward
or 
Upward block (R) then Downward Block (L)
 etc    etc using different combinations of blocks

first  choose which arms to use 
then which blocks to use

Thats the Orange Belt Coordination Drill
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

Of the Kenpo Nautical Sea Scout Test........

Instructor; Ok my young Kenpo Sea Scout, tell me, what would you do if a storm blew up Port?

Kenpo Sea Scout, "Throw out anchor, sir!"

Instructor, Ok, well, What would you do if a storm blew up Starboard?

Kenpo Sea Scout, "Throw out anchor, sir!"

Instructor,  I see and what  would you do if a storm blew up Aft?

Kenpo Sea Scout, "Throw out anchor, sir!"

Instructor, Now just a dog-gone minute..... Just where are you getting all these anchors from?

Kenpo Sea Scout, "From the same place you are getting all the storms!"  ........  Sir

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

R L L R

Upward ~ Downward ~ Extended Outward ~ Inward

MOVE>>>>>>>>>>:supcool:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

Back to coordination drills..........

What goes........ L R R L then R L L R?

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 13, 2002)

short form 1 foot work........

hands  are:
R - L - L - R   THEN   L - R - R - L
Foot work is....
L - R - R - L   THEN   R - L - L - R   

see anything?

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 6, 2002)

Mr. C.
I seen you do the blocks.  I thought I seen you do the same with kicks. What else do you have in the coordination drills after that. When I looked in your books I just leafed through too fast to register in my head but now I definately forget past the blocks and how they were to be done? 
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 12, 2002)

reverse motion. I hope
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 12, 2002)

Maybe it's the opposite side.
I await the response.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 13, 2002)

As many times as I've performed short 1, broke it down to teach the white belts to do this it never came to me. I even like to teach 1 move at a time like this - right inward block step back with the left foot into right neutral bow. No need to bore anybody but I thnk you get the idea. Thanks Mr. C. for yet another lesson.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Michael Billings (May 7, 2002)

Tess, 

Sailing is another passion of mine.  Running lights on Boats are Red for Starboard (right) and green for Port (left.)  So lets color code our tennis shoes and gloves to match the nautical system.  By the way, they actually make sailing gloves with each glove the correct color. :wink2: 

Dennis, 

Yes, we still do the coordination sets as required material, and some of the variations, trailing 1, or trailing 2, and reverse with one-forward with one since that is in Blocking Set 2.  We also do some of your leg exercises, since it fit in nicely with my old kicking style and I had tended to neglect combo kicks except in sparring.
:asian: 
-Michael B.
UKS-Texas


----------



## KenpoTess (May 5, 2002)

Universal blocking set is first taught to all white belts at our school along with kenpo punch .. and is part of the drills in our College karate classes we teach. 

Amazing how many after months of repeatedly doing them, still get their coordination screwed up


----------



## KenpoTess (May 5, 2002)

Oh Lord, I'm soooo doomed~!!!  Trained as a nurse I see the person in front of my  in anatomical position.. their right is mirrored of me.   So I've become (shhh dont tell anyone) soooo dyslexic when I'm reading a technique.. step back with left.. yep.. you guessed it.. my right goes back.. Doomed I say.. the other night I was teaching  Leap of Death .. I said. Step back with left foot. Every single one but one student stepped back with their right (which is correct)  except one.. who questioned me.. I just quirked a brow and he looked and saw my feet were in the proper postion.. "oh silly me .. he said.. They ALL know to do opposite of what I say.. hahaa ~! Pathetic aren't I


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Just for that, I have some new drills for ya:
> Show me:
> ...



Gee is this where marriage of gravity comes into effect?  

Wax the hull.. 
Left parry.. right parry..  twist stance.. right elbow.. left elbow.. 
repeat as necessary


Sand the deck.. assume the mount position..  Double  'wax the hull ' parries.. twist at waist only.. shuffle on knees .. pick out splinters


Paint the bright work..
check R hand at hip.. Left inward block.. right inward block.. left outward block. right outward block.. step back with right foot. twist stance.. palm heel strike  to any opening.

wash hands. .. and go make dinner


----------



## Seig (May 5, 2002)

I'm ready to take a big red permanent marker and mark rh, lh, rf, lf on them so they know which their right hand, etc are.


----------



## Seig (May 9, 2002)

God I Love that woman!


----------



## ikenpo (May 13, 2002)

That's some great insight...it never occurred to me.

jb


----------

